# Skyrim Boost: Mod bringt angeblich 50 Prozent mehr FPS - ignoriert Bethesda Performance-Vorteil im nächsten Patch?



## TheKhoaNguyen (3. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim Boost: Mod bringt angeblich 50 Prozent mehr FPS - ignoriert Bethesda Performance-Vorteil im nächsten Patch?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim Boost: Mod bringt angeblich 50 Prozent mehr FPS - ignoriert Bethesda Performance-Vorteil im nächsten Patch?


----------



## JoeBold (3. Januar 2012)

Das würde mich schon sehr sauer machen, sollte es seitens Bethesda nicht wirklich Anstrengungen geben, das Spiel zu beschleunigen. Das Spiel hat sich unglaublich gut verkauft, jetzt darf es sich Bethesda einfach nicht leisten die Probleme zu übersehen. Mit Skyrim hat Bethesda eine Bandbeite an Spielern auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, die es sicherlich übel nehmen würden und beim nächsten Spiel aus dem Hause Bethesda dieses einfach boykottieren.

Der PC Spieler mag allgemein gesehen schnell dazu neigen zu inoffiziellen Mods zu greifen, da es besonders bei Bethesda Spielen einfach ist, diese an zu wenden, der Konsolenspieler hingegen sieht sich stärkeren Hürden gegenüber und bisher weis man ja nur, dass nur Bethesda für die Konsolen entscheidet welche dort zu installieren sind und dabei kann es gut und gerne passieren, dass dabei Mods fehlen, die der Konsolero gerne gesehen hätte.


----------



## Gast20180705 (3. Januar 2012)

vlt. haben sich Beth nach den ganzem Ärger um RAGE gesagt: "never touch a running system" und überlassen sowas lieber den Moddern da hier alles auf eigene Gefahr geschieht


----------



## weisauchnicht (3. Januar 2012)

Warum Bethesda überhaupt noch für PC veröffentlicht....sollen die doch auf ihren konsolendreck versauern!

Habe mir im Steam Sale Fallout 3 und New Vegas gekauft - keines von beiden Läuft länger als 5 Minuten ohne Absturz! Unglaublich was die da für einen mist bauen.

Aber dann wundern wenn Leute das laden .


----------



## Sirius89 (3. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich schon armselig wenn nen Modder das Spiel richtig optimieren muss.
Skyrim an sich is nen atemberaubendes Spiel,aber technisch is Skyrim Vanilla einer der dreckigsten Konsolenports ever.


----------



## Maxicus (3. Januar 2012)

Wie instaliert man des, ich Check die Readme nich ^^


----------



## kamelle (3. Januar 2012)

Ich kann die Trollerei gegen Bethesda absolut nicht nachvollziehen!
Skyrim ist auch als Vanilla ein wirklich sehr gutes, rundes und extrem vielseitiges Spiel. Dazu kommt noch die absolute Offenheit bezüglich Modifikationen auf unserer Lieblingsplattform und die anstehende Veröffentlichung des CreationKits.
Ganz ehrlich, ich denke, dass diejenigen, die sich hier beschweren, es nur des Beschweren wegens tun. Hauptsache man kann sich mal wieder aufregen - egal, ob mit oder ohne Grund.
Für mich ist Skyrim ohne Frage das beste PC-Spiel des Jahres 2011. Sogar noch vor Witcher 2, was für mich an 2ter Stelle kommt.
In Zeiten von Vollpreisspielen, die für 50€ gerade mal 8-10 Stunden Spielzeit bieten und teilweise weit mehr Bugs aufweisen als Skyrim, kann ich diese Hasstiraden nicht nachvollziehen.
Sicherlich hat Skyrim seine Bugs und Probleme - so wie jedes andere Spiel auch. Seitzt man das aber in Relation zu dem gelieferten Inhalt, ist Skyrim definitiv erstaunlich fehlerfrei. Manche werden jetzt sagen, dass jeder Fehler ein Fehler zu vielist, aber das ist einfach mal totaler Unsinn. Jeder, der schon mal auch nur ein winziges Programm schreiben musste, sollte es eigentlich besser wissen.
Aber jedem das seine... Ihr trollt weiter und ich gehe derweil Skyrim unsicher machen... wer hat wohl mehr Spaß? 

[/ragewritingoff]


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (3. Januar 2012)

Skyrim läuft ( bei mir ) seit Version 1.0 bis jetzt, mal mit, mal ohne Mods, volkommen flüssig und Bugfrei. Kann das gehate nicht verstehen


----------



## alceleniel (3. Januar 2012)

Maxicus schrieb:


> Wie instaliert man des, ich Check die Readme nich ^^


 
Du musst die beiden Dateien, die sich im Ordner bin in der zip-Datei befinden in dein Skyrim-Verzeichnis kopieren (Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim)

Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll sollte gelöscht werden, wenn man das alte Acceleration Layer installiert hatte.

Den Rest benötigt man nicht.


----------



## Egersdorfer (3. Januar 2012)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Skyrim läuft ( bei mir ) seit Version 1.0 bis jetzt, mal mit, mal ohne Mods, volkommen flüssig und Bugfrei. Kann das gehate nicht verstehen


 

Super Logik. Das wäre als würde ich sagen, dass ich nicht verstehe wieso es Krankenversicherungen gibt, da ich ja nicht krank war im letzten Jahr.


----------



## speedyoha (3. Januar 2012)

kamelle schrieb:


> Ich kann die Trollerei gegen Bethesda absolut nicht nachvollziehen!
> Skyrim ist auch als Vanilla ein wirklich sehr gutes, rundes und extrem vielseitiges Spiel. Dazu kommt noch die absolute Offenheit bezüglich Modifikationen auf unserer Lieblingsplattform und die anstehende Veröffentlichung des CreationKits.
> Ganz ehrlich, ich denke, dass diejenigen, die sich hier beschweren, es nur des Beschweren wegens tun. Hauptsache man kann sich mal wieder aufregen - egal, ob mit oder ohne Grund.
> Für mich ist Skyrim ohne Frage das beste PC-Spiel des Jahres 2011. Sogar noch vor Witcher 2, was für mich an 2ter Stelle kommt.
> ...




...danke für den Kommentar, den unterschreib ich mal ganau so!!  Mir gehen die ganzen "Hater" auch ziemlich auf den Keks, wobei ich das Wort "Hater" sowieso daneben finde. "Nörgler" passt besser!! Egal auf welcher Internetseite man sich rumtreibt, ob Nachrichten, Games oder Auto, Sport... überall wird rumgenörgelt was das Zeug hält.  Aber nicht konstruktiv sondern meistens nach dem Motto "GRRRRR, burn in hell!!". Ist halt irgendwie der Internet Volkssport geworden, haten und nörgeln..... p.s. jetzt nörgle ich ja auch 

 Ich hab zwar in Skyrim auch schon einige Bugs gefunden, wie fliegende Mammuts, hin und wieder Abstürze auf den Desktop und nach mehreren Stunden leichte Ruckler Gefahr. Aber dann wird meistens  mal kurz neu gestartet und gut ist´s. Ich mache mir da keinen großen Kopf drum und genieße das Spiel, mein "Spiel des Jahres" im übrigen. 

Ich gehöre halt nicht zu denjenigen, die sich über grob aufgelöste Schmetterlingstexturen beklagen, solche "Probleme" gehen mir einfach am A**** vorbei.


----------



## lolxd999 (3. Januar 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Warum Bethesda überhaupt noch für PC veröffentlicht....sollen die doch auf ihren konsolendreck versauern!
> 
> Habe mir im Steam Sale Fallout 3 und New Vegas gekauft - keines von beiden Läuft länger als 5 Minuten ohne Absturz! Unglaublich was die da für einen mist bauen.
> 
> Aber dann wundern wenn Leute das laden .


 

Dann machst du vielleicht was falsch , bei mir laufen beide ohne Probleme , trotz angeblicher QuadCore Unverträglichkeit , lediglich der Dead Money DLC für New Vegas spinnt ein bischen , den vllt. einfach deaktivieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2012)

Die Frage, die ich mir auch stelle: Wie schafft er diese mehr Bilder pro Sekunde. Er muss ja irgendwas verändern. Werden dadurch die Grafik und die Texturen vielleicht etwas schwächer? So lange wir nicht wissen, was er genau bei der Mod macht, ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren. Vielleicht wird ja dadurch woanders die Qualität gesenkt oder es führt zu Fehlern, Instabilität des Spieles und deswegen lassen sich die Entwickler erst gar nicht darauf ein.

Außerdem: Leistungsprobleme sollte es bei Skyrim doch eigentlich nicht geben. Ist doch alles andere als ein Hardwarefresser. Das läuft doch selbst auf uralten Kisten noch.


----------



## LostHero (3. Januar 2012)

SkyUI is auch problemlos mit dem Acceleration Layer kompatible (in der news klingt es so als sei dem nicht so).
Kann man den Layer parallel mit der mod aus der news betreiben? oder is das sinnbefreit?


----------



## dennis-2810 (3. Januar 2012)

Habe Sky Boost gerade ausprobiert. Bringt bei mir 4-5 FPS mehr. TESVAL (Acceleration Layer) bringt auch 5 mehr. Kann keinen großen Unterschied erkennen. Bloß braucht man bei SkyBoost nicht den SKSE Loader starten. Ist für mich bequemer.. 

@Shadow_Man: Habe Screenshots einmal mit Skyrim Vanilla, TESVAL und SkyBoost gemacht und konnte rein optisch keine Unterschiede erkennen.

@LostHero: In der readme zu SkyBoost steht man soll die TESVAL.dll vorher löschen. Hat daher vielleicht eine ähnliche Wirkungsweise.


----------



## weisauchnicht (3. Januar 2012)

Fakten aufzählen ist kein gehate...
Und Fakt ist,das weder Fallout 3 noch New Vegas auf einem i7 2600 mit 8 GB ram und einer gtx 460 laufen/Windows 7 64 bit - was für mich unverständlich ist!


----------



## LostHero (4. Januar 2012)

aber ohne SKSE loader funzt SkyUI nicht .


----------



## golani79 (4. Januar 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Fakten aufzählen ist kein gehate...
> Und Fakt ist,das weder Fallout 3 noch New Vegas auf einem i7 2600 mit 8 GB ram und einer gtx 460 laufen/Windows 7 64 bit - was für mich unverständlich ist!


 
Dann würd ich mal den Fehler bei deinem System suchen.
Kann dir nämlich auch nen Fakt nennen - und zwar, dass Fallout 3 und New Vegas auf nem i7 860 4GB RAM und ner GTX 280 ohne Probleme laufen auf Win 7 x64.
Mittlerweile hab ich 8GB RAM und ne GTX 580 - läuft immer noch ohne Probleme.

Und was machst jetzt?


----------



## kamelle (4. Januar 2012)

In 90% der Fälle ist das Problem vor dem Rechner zu finden!


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. Januar 2012)

Fallout 3 lief bei mir auch maximal 2 Stunden ohne Absturz, im Schnitt 1 Absturz pro Stunde. Kein Patch half. Trotzdem war es ein tolles Spiel.

Skyrim läuft bei mir (auf dem gleichen System) hervorragend. Ich hatte bei 130 Stunden Spielzeit nur 5 oder 6 CTD´s.


----------



## dennis-2810 (4. Januar 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> aber ohne SKSE loader funzt SkyUI nicht .


 
Stimmt  Hab mir SkyUI erst nach meinem Post installiert also werd ich wohl doch auf TESVAL setzen.


----------



## LostHero (4. Januar 2012)

so wie ich das verstanden habe funzt der SkyBoost doch auch mit SKSE nur eben nich mit dem TESVAL Plugin (also lediglich die DLL davon aus dem Plugins verzeichnis löschen). Und das Game weiterhin über den SKSE Launcher starten...

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Veez (5. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Frage, die ich mir auch stelle: Wie schafft er diese mehr Bilder pro Sekunde. Er muss ja irgendwas verändern. Werden dadurch die Grafik und die Texturen vielleicht etwas schwächer? So lange wir nicht wissen, was er genau bei der Mod macht, ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren. Vielleicht wird ja dadurch woanders die Qualität gesenkt oder es führt zu Fehlern, Instabilität des Spieles und deswegen lassen sich die Entwickler erst gar nicht darauf ein.
> 
> Außerdem: Leistungsprobleme sollte es bei Skyrim doch eigentlich nicht geben. Ist doch alles andere als ein Hardwarefresser. Das läuft doch selbst auf uralten Kisten noch.


 
TESVAL verbessert mit SKSE viele CPU Berechnungen und Abfragen bei denen Bathesda einfach geschlampt hat, dadurch kommt der Leistungsgewinn zustande.
Wie das bei SkyBoost aussieht weiß ich (noch) nicht


----------



## Veez (5. Januar 2012)

man hätte aber aus Skyrim auf dem PC wesentlich mehr rausholen können und es technisch auf nen wesentlich höheren Stand bringen können. Für mich ist Skyrim ein schlechterer Konsolenport als RAGE, man merkt es einfach an jeder Ecke das alles auf Konsolen getrimmt wurde und man sich im nachhinein auch nicht mehr die Mühe gemacht das für den PC anzupassen, es soll ja gleich aussehen damit es sich alle Leute für Konsole kaufen. Und so kann es dann für mich überhaupt nicht sein das die Community sich hinsetzen darf und den Konsolenport auf ein PC Niveau bringen soll. Sowas ist für einen Publisher, meiner Meinung nach, unverantwortlich und trübt den Ruf gewaltig. 
Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt und alle kaufen es sich für Konsole...


----------



## LostHero (5. Januar 2012)

habs mir jetzt mal angesehen, das SkyBoost ding macht im prinzip das selbe wie das TESVAL plus n paar weitere code optimierungen.
und es funktioniert anders als TESVAL auch unter Windows 8 und ohne SKSE.
man kann es aber, wie ich bereits vermutet hatte, problems MIT SKSE zusammen verwenden, nur darf man dann unter keinen Umständen das TESVAL Plugin mit installiert haben.


----------



## Fataga (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir die Boost-Mod jetzt installiert (sind nur 2 Dateien, die ins Skyrim Verzeichnis entpackt werden müssen) und ich kann folgendes bestätigen: 

Die Mod beschleunigt in CPU intensiven Bereichen die Performance bei mir (gemessen mit Fraps) um durchschnittlich 25 Prozent. Installiert habe ich das Spiel mit Ultra Details, sehr vielen Verbesserungen an der Skyrimprefs.ini Datei, ca. 40 installierten Mods). In Weißlauf hatte ich durchschnittlich 40 FPS vor der Installation der Mod, im Anschluß nun 50 FPS. Selbes Bild zeichnet sich in Markath. Ebenfalls ein Boost von 40 auf 50 FPS. In Städten also sehr zu empfehlen.

In Außenbereichen/in der offenen Welt hält sich der Bost in etwas die Waage. Dort sind es kaum spürbare 2-3 FPS.

Fazit: In allen Bereichen, wo die CPU sehr in Anspruch genommen wird, ist diese Mod sehr zu empfehlen. 

Mein System: Skyrim@1920x1080 Full HD, Ultra Settings, ca. 40 Mods, I7-2600K CPU mit 4 GB G.Skill RAM und nVidia GTX 580 GPU.


----------

